# Mały problemik z Berylem

## d0b

jakiś czas temu zapodałem sobie berylka aby troszkę uprzyjemnił mi pracę swoimi efektami, wszystko chodzi OK, choć na początku były problemy, lecz ostatecznie zainstalowałem, sonfigurowałem i jest OK. Wpienia mnie jednak jedna rzecz którą beryl robi i nie wiem czy można to jakoś wyłączyć. A mianowicie kiedy mam otwarte kilka okien, np Firefox, krusradera i jakiś folder i wszystko mam zminimalizowane do paska zadań, otwierając jakiś program lub folder wtedy wszystkie okna z paska zadań się maxymalizują i się robi syf bo to co było na pasku nagle wywala się na wierzch przykrywając czasem wywołany przeze mnie program lub folder.

Czy jest to jakaś opcja w berylu czy niewiem co... kiedy nie używam beryla jest OK.

----------

## Mr Adam

beryl nie jest już rozwijany, może pod compiz-fusionem problem nie występuje...

----------

## d0b

zapodałem sobie tego compiz-fusion i troche lipa bo robilem według opisu http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion i zdeka lipa bo zniknęły mi obramowania dookoła okien i nie moge nic zrobić, beryl działa jak przełączę na niego ale muszę ustawić dekorację okien na KDE bo jak dam na Emerald to lipa, też nie mia obramowania a compiz chyba korzysta właśnie z Emeralda i dlatego nie ma nic. Co mogłem zrobić nie tak że nie działa teraz Emerald ??

----------

## lo53r

nie dokonca jestem pewien ale

compiz --replace cpp

lub

compiz --replace ccp

do tego jesli chodzi o dekoracje okien to w panelu sterowania compizem w sekcji dekoracji okien dopisalem takie cudo

emerald --replace

i dziala

----------

## Mr Adam

a zrobiłeś revdep-rubild? bo mi ostatnio przy aktualizacji emerald też nie działał  :Wink: 

----------

## RAIH

MI tez niedziala emerlad po aktualizacji ........ 

Chyba czas przejsc na compiz`a ....

----------

## d0b

nie mam pojecia co jest ale po wpisaniu 

compiz --replace cpp

wywla 

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

i ramek dalej nie ma  :Sad: 

pewnie cos z grafika moja bo jest cienka w lapku...

----------

## lo53r

Jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśli to czy w pliku xorg.conf masz włączoną opcje aby ładował moduł GLX ?

----------

## d0b

tak , ładowanie GLX jest, spróbuję odinstalować compiza ale po wpisaniu 

```
emerge -C compiz-fusion
```

niestety nadal jest on w systemie mimo że coś się tam odinstalowało.  Wie ktoś jak można wywalić go całkiem ??

----------

